# Plowing contract - PA



## oppexca (Sep 18, 2003)

*Plowing contract*

Looking for snow plowing contracts in Berks County, PA radius around Birdsboro/Reading 20 miles .
Excavating firm , bondable , sub or general contractor 
Snow plowing, salting, snow removal etc .
Please contact me 
[email protected]


----------

